
Online Privacy Should Be Modeled on Real-World Privacy - Osiris30
https://daringfireball.net/2020/09/online_privacy_real_world_privacy
======
kristianpaul
“Imagine if you were out shopping, went into a drug store, examined a few
bottles of sunscreen, but left the store without purchasing anything. And then
immediately a stranger approached you with an offer for sunscreen.”

